# I think Ruby may have eaten Aluminum Foil



## Becknutt (Sep 18, 2008)

ullhair:Just now...Ruby stole a flat sheet of aluminum foil from my daughter, and shredded some before I could get to her to take it away. I cleaned up the pieces and I'm worried that she may have injested some. Is Aluminum toxic to buns? Should I be worried? If anything it was no more than a tiny sliver or two. (Like the size of a grain of rice each) She only got4-5 rips of the foil before I got to her. I'll be keeping an eye on her to make sure she is acting ok. She was peeved that I took away her newly found"toy."


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2008)

I doubt it will be a problem, unlikely she swallowed any. And they are designed to munch on trees and dirt, their systems aren't 'that' delicate. 

Just keep an eye out for any changes in her demeanor or poop output. 

And take a few deep breaths and have a nice cup of tea. 


sas


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know for sure butI tend toagree with Pipp...it would have only been a tiny amount......


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 18, 2008)

I tend to worry and overreact with things like this. She is fine. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 19, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I tend to worry and overreact with things like this. She is fine. Thanks for the encouragement.


:biggrin2:We all do when it's our own bun!!!!


----------

